# Knicks Starting Lineup



## matt! (Feb 21, 2005)

Larry Brown is on pace to use an NBA-record 1,561 different starting lineups for the Knicks this season. Who should be starting for them, assuming you were running the Knicks?

Please pick only 5.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

Go w/ the young guys. You're losing anyway. Nate, Crawford, Curry, Ariza, and Frye. See what you've got w/ them.


----------



## raptorsrule15 (Jul 4, 2003)

pg: Marbury
sg: Crawford (yo that quentin kid is strugglin like mad)
sf: Ariza
pf: Frye (think he's ready)
c: Curry

...honestly this got to be it!


----------



## iverson1 (Dec 29, 2005)

marbury
crawford
richardson
davis
curry


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Marbury
Crawford
Richardson
Frye
Curry


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Marbury
Richardson
Crawford
Hardaway
Curry


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Well, obviously Qyntel Woods has to be in there somewhere.


----------



## matt! (Feb 21, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> Well, obviously Qyntel Woods has to be in there somewhere.


Remember when some people were saying he should go third in the draft, because he was the next Tracy McGrady coming out of whatever JUCO he went to?

Oh, memories.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Marbury- he needs to start
Richardson- shooter
Ariza- defender
M Rose- Dirty work
Curry- score on the block

then Fyre, Lee, and Crawford could pack some scorers on the bench, which is always a nice thing to have.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

In my opinion, Frye and Marbury should be locks for the starting lineup. I would then have Eddy Curry, Quentin Richardson, and Jamal Crawford start with Trevor Ariza and Nate Robinson having big roles off the bench.

To not start Marbury is borderline insanity.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Premier said:


> In my opinion, Frye and Marbury should be locks for the starting lineup. I would then have Eddy Curry, Quentin Richardson, and Jamal Crawford start with Trevor Ariza and Nate Robinson having big roles off the bench.
> 
> To not start Marbury is borderline insanity.


Why is Frye a lock but not Curry?


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

I see Marbury, Curry and Frye as the starter locks, as a combination of their talent and lack of suitable alternatives.

Crawford and Richardson are the best remaining alternatives for the swing positions. I can see an argument for Ariza, so I don't consider wither Crawford or Richardson guys who should be in the starting lineup at all costs.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

Rose
James
Frye
Curry
Davis


At least now when they lose it'll have some entertainment value! :biggrin:


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

Curry
Frye
Ariza
Marbury
Robinson


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

SeaNet said:


> Go w/ the young guys. You're losing anyway. Nate, Crawford, Curry, Ariza, and Frye. See what you've got w/ them.


I went with the same lineup, except I went with David Lee instead of Ariza. Brown needs to play all three rookies, they all want it in the worst way.

Isiah should trade Marbury for the draft picks he lost to the Bulls, because he knows how to draft.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

Ariza up on Q 21-20

i voted

Starbury
Crawford
Ariza
Frye
Curry


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

marbury
crawford
ariza
frye
curry
richardson(6th man)


----------



## NJ+VC (Feb 8, 2005)

PG-Marbury
SG-Crawford
SF-Ariza
PF-Frye
C-Curry

6th Man-Richardson/Robinson


----------



## GoDWade (Jul 25, 2005)

Trade Marbury, Crawford, Jerome James NOW


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

who wants them
i can only see maybe the nuggets wanting crawford


----------



## GoDWade (Jul 25, 2005)

crazyfan said:


> who wants them
> i can only see maybe the nuggets wanting crawford



I don't know but having them on the team with Larry Brown doesn't help either

Might as well get some draft picks back...


----------



## Baron Davis (Apr 14, 2004)

I think they could actually win games with this lineup, totaling an 8-9 man rotation:

*Starters*
Marbury
Crawford
Ariza
Frye
Curry

*Bench:*
Richardson
Robinson
Davis
Lee


----------

